# After much work ...



## rewalston (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok after much work I finally have a button with a nice pipe.




Ok now that we all have had a good laugh, back to work.


----------



## heliman4141 (Jun 1, 2014)

Man...................
You got me! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 1, 2014)

Pretty good, Gill!


----------



## rewalston (Jun 1, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> Pretty good, Gill!


Nope no Gill here, my name is actually Rusty...rewalston and the other Rusty are two different people. Really confusing sometimes.

Rusty


----------



## necromancer (Jun 1, 2014)

LOL, maybe we need to pick a universal name for every person on the forum.


----------



## rewalston (Jun 1, 2014)

necromancer said:


> LOL, maybe we need to pick a universal name for every person on the forum.


Yeah Rusty (Gill) was banned if I'm not mistaken. rewalston (Rusty) ME the username is my first initials and last name...


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 2, 2014)

:mrgreen:


----------



## rewalston (Jun 2, 2014)

samuel-a said:


> :mrgreen:


I thought everyone needed a good laugh...


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 19, 2014)

It sure was funny. Still is :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Jul 4, 2014)

People confuse me with other stuff all the time. Like today my wife mistook me for a body part, she called me a, uh, well, body part.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jul 5, 2014)

I get called body parts all the time... Even aminal body parts.

I was just looking for the golden colored button... Then realized I was a fool again...

Nice... Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice...can't get fooled again... 

B.S.


----------



## Irons (Jul 5, 2014)

Everyone should be named after their Mother,'cause you always know who your Mother is, I hope. If you don't have a bellybutton, you should worry. 8)


----------



## rewalston (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry B.S. I couldn't help myself with this post. I've been collecting materials (still don't have enough) to finish some recovery, but with seeing all the nice buttons popping up, I just had to do something. 

Rusty


----------

